# Jud Mcmillan resignation and video leak



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Rep. Jud McMillin resigns after sex video emerges

Anyone find out the who/what of this story? IE was the other "performer" his wife? Kind of sounds like it wasn't but I cannot find anything.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

If it was his wife, why resign?


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

I know. Still. Hate it when media does a ten percent story.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

It wasn't, it was his side ho. He got in trouble before when he was sexually harassing the gf of a guy he was prosecuting for domestic violence.

Ironically releasing his video was perfectly legal because the same scumbag blocked a bill in the IN senate that would have made revenge porn, or releasing anything sexual without consent, illegal. 


He's a real first class hypocritical pos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

and creepy looking. He looks like a bug.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

lifeistooshort said:


> It wasn't, it was his side ho. He got in trouble before when he was sexually harassing the gf of a guy he was prosecuting for domestic violence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG that is HIGH-LARIOUS!!!

Couldn't have happened to a nicer d**chebag.


----------

